
Why Hackers Must Eject the SJWs - davidgerard
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=6918
======
CM30
The sad thing is, we knew that this sort of stuff was going on long before it
reached the mainstream tech world. The SJW ideaology nearly destroyed atheism
with 'new atheism', it led to a huge schism in the gaming community which is
still on going and numerous other communities to boot.

But nobody did anything. Because the people these types 'infiltrated' first
were generally the most unpopular or stigmatised in society. It's easy to
overlook their political views when they claim to be 'attacked' by a group
that the media loves to demonise.

These types are bullies, they are hypocrites and frankly, they are the exact
types who are doing more damage to freedom of speech and online civility than
their opponents. The tech world needs to drop all contact with them and treat
them like the extremists they actually are.

~~~
davidgerard
"We" don't "know" any such thing. The original IRC tale is an immaculate
stdh.txt: [http://nymag.com/following/2015/11/this-the-perfect-
insane-a...](http://nymag.com/following/2015/11/this-the-perfect-insane-anti-
feminist-rumor.html)

------
foldr
This is surely overblown. The "SJW" in question looks likely to have been a
troll, and it's difficult to believe that Roberto's position in the Django
community was seriously threatened by this incident alone. As far as I can
work out, it's all part of a much bigger shitshow:

[http://pressfarttocontinue.com/2015/07/23/cuban-python-
crisi...](http://pressfarttocontinue.com/2015/07/23/cuban-python-crisis/)

~~~
davidgerard
Context: the post before was written in Pick-Up-Artist jargon
[http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=6913](http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=6913) and the one
before that was about the danger of letting women (any women) into your open
source project
[http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=6907](http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=6907)

I'm more interested by the notion that RMS would therefore not be a hacker.
The Free Software movement is literally about uncompromising social justice.

~~~
foldr
Yeah, I was taking it for granted that ESR is not to be taken seriously.

------
peterashford
Take some deep breaths. Stay the knee-jerk responses. Allow heads to cool.

Suggesting that there's an extraordinary conspiracy against STEM should be
backed by at least SOME level of proof and confirmation, yeah? There doesn't
appear to be much (any) of that here?

~~~
davidgerard
Of course he has evidence: some guy on IRC told him a stdh.txt!
[http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=6907](http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=6907)

Good analysis of why this is an immaculate stdh.txt:
[http://nymag.com/following/2015/11/this-the-perfect-
insane-a...](http://nymag.com/following/2015/11/this-the-perfect-insane-anti-
feminist-rumor.html)

